# Wisconsin State Basketball



## eravedesigns (Mar 6, 2008)

My school just won our game at state (we didn't win state yet)

Here are some photos I took. C&C please 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Mar 6, 2008)

I like 4 and 5. Try to get all of the ball in 5 though. Overall nice job


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 7, 2008)

in addition to what i've already told you, i think that the lighting really makes for a good atmosphere, it has like a real "big time" feel to it or something... like, this aint just the high school gym anymore... ya know?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO

White balance a bit cold, and these all seem to have been shot at f/8ish judging on the tight bokeh. Wide open should have left for more shallow DOF than this.


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 7, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> IMO
> 
> White balance a bit cold, and these all seem to have been shot at f/8ish judging on the tight bokeh. Wide open should have left for more shallow DOF than this.



All of them were shot at f/2.8 so I don't know why there isn't a nice bokeh. I don't think there that cold looking but you have to remember we are all freezing cold Wisconsinites.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, i saw your original response to that ,phil....


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 7, 2008)

i thought the DOF looked a bit un-shallow too though actually....


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 7, 2008)

shorty6049 said:


> i thought the DOF looked a bit un-shallow too though actually....



Yea I'm not denying that it is shallow and all of them were for sure shot with f/2.8 my guess is that its the crappy canon camera I was using .


----------



## Fate (Mar 7, 2008)

awesome shots  was this all available light?


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks. All available light


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 9, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> All of them were shot at f/2.8 so I don't know why there isn't a nice bokeh. I don't think there that cold looking but you have to remember we are all freezing cold Wisconsinites.



hmm, when i shot court side b-ball, i had shallower DOF than that with my 80-200. You must have just been further away.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 9, 2008)

#45 looks like a man among boys


----------



## ztekneq (Mar 9, 2008)

nice captures


----------



## S2K1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I like them, but agree that the white balance is just a tad on the cold side.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 9, 2008)

i sort of like the colder white balance i think, but i'd maybe like to see it in a warmer tone just to see the difference


----------



## Riggaberto (Mar 9, 2008)

Crappy canon?  Hahaha I doubt it, unless it's old.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 9, 2008)

you may want to take a look here....


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 9, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> hmm, when i shot court side b-ball, i had shallower DOF than that with my 80-200. You must have just been further away.



I was court side sitting on the wood flooring.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 9, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> I was court side sitting on the wood flooring.


hmm. I dunno then!


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 10, 2008)

These are great.  I actually like the colder WB.  It makes me feel like I am really in the gym under those nasty, unflattering lights! 

Do you mind posting your camera settings and lens for these?  I was at an indoor soccer game the other day and couldn't figure out how to get any good shots...


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 11, 2008)

For these  I was using a Canon 40D with the 70-200 IS f/2.8. I had it set to f/2.8 at 3200 ISO. I had the camera set to Aperture priority just because I kept switching from crowd shots to court shots and lighting was all weird with the black and white jerseys. The shutter speed was typically at least 1/1000th of a second.


----------

